# G scale track mfg



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

I just found a site for G scale track code 250 & 205 for nickle silver . The prices seem reasonable ,has anyone used this product? Any comments, if they get enough large scale businessmaybe hey will offer more turnouts,wyes,crossing etc. The company is Micro Engineering in Tennesse . Your opinions thoughts? bobbycoke


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

bobbycoke said:


> I just found a site for G scale track code 250 & 205 for nickle silver . The prices seem reasonable ,has anyone used this product? Any comments, if they get enough large scale businessmaybe hey will offer more turnouts,wyes,crossing etc. The company is Micro Engineering in Tennesse . Your opinions thoughts? bobbycoke


M.E. have been in business for years, and I have heard no complaints. I used their tie plates and spikes when I made my own track.

Nickel silver is good for track. It doesn't oxidize like alum, and it can go dull and look old outdoors. It is very easily soldered, so joints and joint jumpers are easily added.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Nickel silver is a combination of copper, nickel, and zinc. It does not contain any true silver unless applied as a coating. Nickel silver does oxidize but the oxide formed is electrically conductive. Thus NS is a better metal to use for model railroad track versus straight brass.


----------

